# www.toyshopcustom.com



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Ive been off of here for a good bit but for good reason. 

ToyshopCustom Inc. is now OPEN and ready for orders!!!!

Check out the site to see what the NEW lines of parts looks like. 

If you want to contact me, please do so through the website, as there might be a delay on a response if you write me here. 


www.toyshopcustom.com 

Mike Linville


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Awesome dude :thumbsup:

Now where's my parts? :scrutinize: 


JK I know, where's your money right? Well hold on don't forget about me, I just need some time.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

nice


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

nice


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im glad everyone likes it so far.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

NICE MIKE VERY NICE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Dec 7 2006, 06:26 PM~6713465
> *Im glad everyone likes it so far.
> *


Very very nice bro. Awesome designs :thumbsup: I thik Imma order me some parts. Now, these are already made right? Ready to be ordered? 

If I place an order today they'll be shipped within a week or something?


----------



## woodenfrog (Oct 27, 2005)

Verry nice parts youve done there,verry creative


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Yes the parts are already made and will be shipped within 3-4 days from the time payment is received. There are more parts coming very soon: Seat Post, Pedals, Mirrors and more...


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ONLY THING IM WORRIED BOUT MIKE IS NOW EVERYONE IS GONNA HAVE THE SAME PARTS AND NOW WHAT IS THE COMPETITION GONNA BE LIKE WILL THEY BE CONSIDERED STORE PARTS NOW OR WHAT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 7 2006, 07:02 PM~6713661
> *ONLY THING IM WORRIED BOUT MIKE IS NOW EVERYONE IS GONNA HAVE THE SAME PARTS AND NOW WHAT IS THE COMPETITION GONNA BE LIKE WILL THEY BE CONSIDERED STORE PARTS NOW OR WHAT
> *


Come on dude I highly doubt it

1. kids are broke, they still can't afford those parts even though they're very reasonably priced. They'll still buy store bought cheap twisted crap

2. Lindvilles just started doing this, they offer 3 different types of designs

3. All designs will be different. Even though they're similar they're still different so NOBODY will ever have the same designs


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

These parts are not store bought. I think store bougth would be considered still. twisted, straight and swirled parts. These are FACED parts.


----------



## woodenfrog (Oct 27, 2005)

Mike how manny teeth on the sprokits?
thanks


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

36 teeth 6" regular lowrider size. I am going to make the next run of parts skip toothed so they will have 18 teeth.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

U GET MY FAX MIKE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:worship: :worship: VERY KOOL!AND NICE PRICES AT THAT! :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

i like the trible forks


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Can't wait to see other parts when ya start making them :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

you never sent me pic.'s mike i bought a sproket brake kit combo from you and you said you would send me pic.'s on how the brake kit goes on????


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HEY NATE I LEFT A COMMENT AFTER YOU TRIED TO OWN TONY LOL


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HEY MIKE ARE U OFF OF WORK TODAY OR SOMETHING


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

str8Crazy PM me with your fax or email address. Ill get you the diagram tomorrow afternoon. Ive been a little busy sorry for the delay. 

Taco, yeah Im off work but I left this running all day. Not really on here though.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WELL DID U GET MY FAX


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn prices is good website is clean ass fuk very organized and i like how the pics pop out wen u put view lager 
mad props to toyshop :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 8 2006, 05:11 AM~6717837
> *damn prices is good website is clean ass fuk very organized and i like how the pics pop out wen u put view lager
> mad props to toyshop :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yeah, awesome feature :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 7 2006, 11:24 PM~6718356
> *Hell yeah, awesome feature :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 8 2006, 06:25 AM~6718369
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


It don't work for you? Too bad sucka :machinegun:

:roflmao:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Dec 7 2006, 10:48 AM~6713606
> *Yes the parts are already made and will be shipped within 3-4 days from the time payment is received.  There are more parts coming very soon: Seat Post, Pedals, Mirrors and more...
> *


Cant wait for those parts!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 7 2006, 11:29 PM~6718391
> *It don't work for you?  Too bad sucka :machinegun:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


OH it works, I just don't like it! Just my opinion. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Dec 7 2006, 04:00 PM~6716331
> *str8Crazy PM me with your fax or email address. Ill get you the diagram tomorrow afternoon. Ive been a little busy sorry for the delay.
> 
> Taco, yeah Im off work but I left this running all day. Not really on here though.
> *



you never sent the pic.'s Mike


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I emailed it to you least week like I said I would. Call me when you get a chance. Its easy enough that I can explain it to you over the phone. I dont know why the email didnot work.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Dec 15 2006, 11:33 AM~6765778
> *I emailed it to you least week like I said I would. Call me when you get a chance. Its easy enough that I can explain it to you over the phone. I dont know why the email didnot work.
> *



Number????


----------



## Sinaloa650 (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin: THAT'S TITE!!!!!!! Keep making that $


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

TYGHT WORK.... TRADE LINKS WITH US NOW


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im still deciding if I want to have a links page. If I do decide to have one I will get it going real soon.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im building a NEW bike that will feature all of the TOYSHOP parts offered in the ARROW design line. 

The bike will be at MIAMI LRM show. I wont disclose the class it will be in but I will tell you that my big ass will be riding it at the show. 

DISC BRAKES are done and willl be on the site in a few days.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Hellz Yeah!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Dec 26 2006, 10:34 AM~6827446
> *Im building a NEW bike that will feature all of the TOYSHOP parts offered in the ARROW design line.
> 
> The bike will be at MIAMI LRM show. I wont disclose the class it will be in but I will tell you that my big ass will be riding it at the show.
> ...


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

wow


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

HOWS THE BIKE CLUB DOING?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

The club is doing well. We have some bikes returning, some new bikes coming out and a couple of bikes that are now retired. So I hope 2007 will be as good for our club as 2006 was. 

Your club is still doing well im sure. Hope to see you in Miami.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

YO MIKE WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Damn Mike i see you've been busy. I hear you got BOTY in vegas last year. Congrats on dat. First time on the east coast?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Dec 27 2006, 06:39 AM~6834853
> *The club is doing well. We have some bikes returning, some new bikes coming out and a couple of bikes that are now retired. So I hope 2007 will be as good for our club as 2006 was.
> 
> Your club is still doing well im sure. Hope to see you in Miami.
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Dec 27 2006, 10:09 AM~6835167
> *Damn Mike i see you've been busy.  I hear you got BOTY in vegas last year. Congrats on dat. First time on the east coast?
> *




where have you been? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 27 2006, 08:11 PM~6835441
> *where have you been? :dunno:
> *


He's been hiding under a rock brotha


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 27 2006, 11:25 AM~6835510
> *He's been hiding under a rock brotha
> *


Yessurr


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Dec 27 2006, 11:09 AM~6835167
> *Damn Mike i see you've been busy.  I hear you got BOTY in vegas last year. Congrats on dat. First time on the east coast?
> *


Yes it is the first time any title has been won east of Texas. 
Glad to bring it to Florida.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Dec 28 2006, 05:23 PM~6842220
> *Yes it is the first time any title has been won east of Texas.
> Glad to bring it to Florida.
> *


I know you'll be doing it again next year too brotha keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Dec 28 2006, 08:23 AM~6842220
> *Yes it is the first time any title has been won east of Texas.
> Glad to bring it to Florida.
> *


Thats cause Florida is the shit. Congrats on the title Mike.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

TTT!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Disc Brake Kits are on the Site today!! 

Other parts coming real soon!!


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey Mike,I sent you an email through your site a couple weeks back and you never answered! What's up with that?  :dunno: 



:biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

CHULOW JUST HOLD ON A LIL BIT IM SURE MIKE IS GONNA ANSWER YOUR QUESTIONS HE IS JUST SO BUSY WITH THINGS


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

ANy and all emails that heve been sent to me I have responded the same day i got it. what is your email address and I will respond again.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 3 2007, 08:46 PM~6896411
> *ANy and all emails that heve been sent to me I have responded the same day i got it. what is your email address and I will respond again.
> *


i'll get back at you in a bit.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

So, Miami is around the corner. 

I just finished the TOYSHOP bike for the Miami Show. 

I rode it!! Thats right 6/7" 300lbs. and I rode a bike with all TOYSHOP parts. I will post pics of it with me on it very soon. This is more than strong enough. And I dont mean ride it like 20 feet without turning and thats all. I mean ride it around the neighborhood hopping and everything. It all works!!!


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 25 2007, 05:38 PM~7083794
> *So, Miami is around the corner.
> 
> I just finished the TOYSHOP bike for the Miami Show.
> ...


 :biggrin:  cant wait to see it


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I cant find the camera right now and it is raining harder now. It rides great though. Pics will be posted very soon.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 25 2007, 02:38 PM~7083794
> *So, Miami is around the corner.
> 
> I just finished the TOYSHOP bike for the Miami Show.
> ...



COOL


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

im likein thoz tribal forkz you got might be orderin em sumtime soon :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 25 2007, 03:38 PM~7083794
> *So, Miami is around the corner.
> 
> I just finished the TOYSHOP bike for the Miami Show.
> ...



a 16 inch bike? :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 26 2007, 01:47 AM~7084464
> *a 16 inch bike? :roflmao:
> *



Ah damn I'd love to see that :thumbsup:




Post up the video on youtube or something


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Lets not be crazy now. There is no way I can ride a 16" bike. Now that we are making fun of size. Tony can comfortably ride a 12" ! Noe Ive never seen you so you can ride a 18.56" bike !!! 

Now my feelings are hurt.... thanks!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 26 2007, 02:33 AM~7084898
> *Lets not be crazy now. There is no way I can ride a 16" bike. Now that we are making fun of size. Tony can comfortably ride a 12" ! Noe Ive never seen you so you can ride a 18.56" bike !!!
> 
> Now my feelings are hurt.... thanks!
> *



:roflmao: I be lookin like one of those clowns riding one of those tiny ass bikes :roflmao:

Naw man build a bad ass beach cruizer with Toyshopcustom parts to cruize around in then if you guys go to Houston you can give SIC713 some competition


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pics?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 26 2007, 02:33 AM~7084898
> *Lets not be crazy now. There is no way I can ride a 16" bike. Now that we are making fun of size. Tony can comfortably ride a 12" ! Noe Ive never seen you so you can ride a 18.56" bike !!!
> 
> Now my feelings are hurt.... thanks!
> *



You know I don't believe that for one second buddy. Of all people on here YOU are one of the few I know that doesn't take the shit on here seriously. I try, its extremely hard not to get pissed over the stupid shit that goes around but you're able to brush it off so :thumbsup: on that, I'm tryin to be like that and not let things get to me.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Here are the pics. This bike is made with all of the Arrow design parts sold on the website. The only thing done to them is plating.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 26 2007, 07:07 AM~7091675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


umm that look's like that kinda hurts!!!!! lol 
looking good mike!!!!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Actually it doesnt even touch me when I ride it. The shirt is a lil loose in the back and sits on the points. it rides like a stock bike, actually more sturdy.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 26 2007, 07:11 AM~7091703
> *Actually it doesnt even touch me when I ride it. The shirt is a lil loose in the back and sits on the points. it rides like a stock bike, actually more sturdy.
> *


SOLD!!!!!!!! I'LL TAKE 3!!!!! LOL

LOOKING GOOD MIKE, JUST DONT SET THE STANDARD TOO HIGH!!! US BLUE COLLERS MAY NOT BE ABLE TOO KEEP UP!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 26 2007, 06:14 PM~7091716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good man :thumbsup: I bet you didn't pull no Tony Hawk maneuvers right? :biggrin: 

"how do you turn with those?" "Those forks hit the frame" :uh: Phucking haters up in our topic throwing shit out  :twak: People don't understand the concept of CUSTOM, not meant for daily riding.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

there u go again tony

let it go!!!


looks good mike.. keep up the work


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

DAMN MIKE..... THAT BIKE MAKES YOU LOOK SMALL!!

MAYBE I SHOULD GET ONE AND WE CAN RACE DOWN THE BLOCK!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 26 2007, 06:44 PM~7091902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Race him on the Wolverine bike :cheesy:

Wolverine vs. Pinnacle street race :thumbsup:

Hey man even John West rode Storm down the street in the Sprite video so come on now :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2007, 10:18 AM~7092180
> *Race him on the Wolverine bike  :cheesy:
> 
> Wolverine vs. Pinnacle  street race  :thumbsup:
> ...



I DONT THINK THE SEAT ON EITHER BIKE WOULD BE TOO COMFORTABLE. 

MAYBE IN VEGAS........


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

look dope wanna sponsor me :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 26 2007, 08:35 AM~7092300
> *I DONT THINK THE SEAT ON EITHER BIKE WOULD BE TOO COMFORTABLE.
> 
> MAYBE IN VEGAS........
> *


*I WOULD PAY TOP DOLLER TOO SEE THIS GO DOWN IN VEGAS!!!!!!!*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 26 2007, 08:00 PM~7092511
> *I WOULD PAY TOP DOLLER TOO SEE THIS GO DOWN IN VEGAS!!!!!!!
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 26 2007, 11:00 AM~7092511
> *I WOULD PAY TOP DOLLER TOO SEE THIS GO DOWN IN VEGAS!!!!!!!
> *



WHAT IS TOP DOLLAR.......MAYBE I CAN GET WITH MIKE AND MAKE THIS HAPPEN. CAN ALWAYS USE SOME GAMBLING MONEY!!

TWO BIG GUYS RIDING BIKES DOWN THE HILL AT CASHMAN FIELD CENTER.......SOMETHING TO VIDEOTAPE AND SEND TO AMERICAS FUNNIEST VIDEO.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what part of texas you from homie


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 26 2007, 10:33 AM~7093430
> *WHAT IS TOP DOLLAR.......MAYBE I CAN GET WITH MIKE AND MAKE THIS HAPPEN.  CAN ALWAYS USE SOME GAMBLING MONEY!!
> 
> TWO BIG GUYS RIDING BIKES DOWN THE HILL AT CASHMAN FIELD CENTER.......SOMETHING TO VIDEOTAPE AND SEND TO AMERICAS FUNNIEST VIDEO.
> *


IF I'M PUTTIN UP CASH, U CAN BET WERE GONNA BE LINED UP RIGHT THERE WITH YA!!!!!











I'M GONNA BE THERE TO MAKE MONEY NOT LOOSE IT!!!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 26 2007, 12:36 PM~7093451
> *what part of texas you from homie
> *



HOUSTON


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 26 2007, 12:52 PM~7093628
> *IF I'M PUTTIN UP CASH, U CAN BET WERE GONNA BE LINED UP RIGHT THERE WITH YA!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



MAN YOU KNOW YOU HAVE THE LIGHTER FRAME.... SO YOU SHOULD BE QUICKER.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 26 2007, 02:34 PM~7094097
> *HOUSTON
> *


cool Im from Fort Worth


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 26 2007, 11:37 AM~7094139
> *MAN YOU KNOW YOU HAVE THE LIGHTER FRAME.... SO YOU SHOULD BE QUICKER.
> *


YEA BUT I COMPINSATE WITH PERSONAL WEIGHT. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 26 2007, 01:40 PM~7094177
> *YEA BUT I COMPINSATE WITH PERSONAL WEIGHT. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



THINK WHEN IT COMES TO PERSONAL WEIGHT... .WE ARE ALL ON THE SAME PAGE......MAYBE I WILL GET MINI TEX TO RIDE IT..... THAT WILL GIVE US A LITTLE ADVANTAGE....


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 26 2007, 08:07 AM~7091675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dun seen it all mike bike looks good man how far did you ride it big guy


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 26 2007, 11:42 AM~7094198
> *THINK WHEN IT COMES TO PERSONAL WEIGHT... .WE ARE ALL ON THE SAME PAGE......MAYBE I WILL GET MINI TEX TO RIDE IT..... THAT WILL GIVE US A LITTLE ADVANTAGE....
> *


DONT FORGET MY BIKE ACTUALLY BELONGS TO MY DAUGHTER!!!! AND I DON'T EVEN THINK SHE'S EVEN CHECKIN IN OVER A HUNDRED!!!!!!
  GAME POINT!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 26 2007, 10:45 PM~7094228
> *DONT FORGET MY BIKE ACTUALLY BELONGS TO MY DAUGHTER!!!! AND I DON'T EVEN THINK SHE'S EVEN CHECKIN IN OVER A HUNDRED!!!!!!
> GAME POINT!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 26 2007, 01:45 PM~7094228
> *DONT FORGET MY BIKE ACTUALLY BELONGS TO MY DAUGHTER!!!! AND I DON'T EVEN THINK SHE'S EVEN CHECKIN IN OVER A HUNDRED!!!!!!
> GAME POINT!!!!!
> *



WELL IF I PUT THE TRAINING WHEELS BACK ON AND CHANGE THE OWNERSHIP TITLE TO MY DAUGHTER..... THEN WE WILL BE BACK ON EVEN PAR......

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 26 2007, 11:55 PM~7094933
> *WELL IF I PUT THE TRAINING WHEELS BACK ON AND CHANGE THE OWNERSHIP TITLE TO MY DAUGHTER..... THEN WE WILL BE BACK ON EVEN PAR......
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Do you have that bike insured? I was thinking about doing that to mine but what would you do, take out a new policy or include it in your homeowner's insurance? :dunno:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 26 2007, 12:55 PM~7094933
> *WELL IF I PUT THE TRAINING WHEELS BACK ON AND CHANGE THE OWNERSHIP TITLE TO MY DAUGHTER..... THEN WE WILL BE BACK ON EVEN PAR......
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE.......

*IN CASE WE DONT WIN, WELL JUST STOP AND HIT THE SWITCH, SINCE WE DONT HAVE TOO HOOK UP TO ANY BATTERIES!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 *

CHECK!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 27 2007, 12:10 AM~7095058
> *NICE.......
> 
> IN CASE WE DONT WIN, WELL JUST STOP AND HIT THE SWITCH, SINCE WE DONT HAVE TOO HOOK UP TO ANY BATTERIES!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> ...



Oh snap! :0


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2007, 03:09 PM~7095054
> *Do you have that bike insured?  I was thinking about doing that to mine but what would you do, take out a new policy or include it in your homeowner's insurance? :dunno:
> *



NEVER LOOKED INTO IT. NEVER REALLY HAD TO.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 26 2007, 03:10 PM~7095058
> *NICE.......
> 
> IN CASE WE DONT WIN, WELL JUST STOP AND HIT THE SWITCH, SINCE WE DONT HAVE TOO HOOK UP TO ANY BATTERIES!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> ...


WELL I CONNECT TO A BATTERY, BUT THE BATTERY IS MOUNTED SO NO PROBLEM. I HAVE FOUR SWITCHES TO CHOOSE FROM.......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 27 2007, 12:17 AM~7095123
> *WELL I CONNECT TO A BATTERY, BUT THE BATTERY IS MOUNTED SO NO PROBLEM.  I HAVE FOUR SWITCHES TO CHOOSE FROM.......
> *


Checkmate :dunno:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 26 2007, 01:17 PM~7095123
> *WELL I CONNECT TO A BATTERY, BUT THE BATTERY IS MOUNTED SO NO PROBLEM.  I HAVE FOUR SWITCHES TO CHOOSE FROM.......
> *


WELL THEN, I JUST WON'T STOP!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 25 2007, 05:33 PM~7084898
> *Lets not be crazy now. There is no way I can ride a 16" bike. Now that we are making fun of size. Tony can comfortably ride a 12" ! Noe Ive never seen you so you can ride a 18.56" bike !!!
> Now my feelings are hurt.... thanks!
> *



i can ride a 12 inch LiL Tiger and my feet still won't touch the ground, i have to start and stop on a curb :happysad: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2007, 03:09 PM~7095054
> *Do you have that bike insured?  I was thinking about doing that to mine but what would you do, take out a new policy or include it in your homeowner's insurance? :dunno:
> *



i worked at State Farm for 4 years and they had what they called "floater" policies. basically you can insure anything of value to you, such as a card collection, photography equipment, jewelry or anything. you could easily insure a show bike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 27 2007, 12:42 AM~7095327
> *i worked at State Farm for 4 years and they had what they called "floater" policies.  basically you can insure anything of value to you, such as a card collection, photography equipment, jewelry or anything.  you could easily insure a show bike.
> *



Cool man I'll have to look into it .


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 26 2007, 03:42 PM~7095327
> *i worked at State Farm for 4 years and they had what they called "floater" policies.  basically you can insure anything of value to you, such as a card collection, photography equipment, jewelry or anything.  you could easily insure a show bike.
> *





> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2007, 03:44 PM~7095352
> *Cool man I'll have to look into it .
> *



also, that type of policy has no deductible :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 27 2007, 12:48 AM~7095387
> *also, that type of policy has no deductible :0
> *



Ah damn I gotta get it then. Deductables suck ass


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2007, 03:48 PM~7095392
> *Ah damn I gotta get it then.  Deductables suck ass
> *



so does your spelling :uh: :roflmao: just kidding man :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 27 2007, 12:52 AM~7095414
> *so does your spelling :uh:  :roflmao:  just kidding man :biggrin:
> *


d'oh :burn:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's the weekend bro, i got to have a little fun :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 26 2007, 07:07 AM~7091675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Anyone wanna race?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 28 2007, 07:15 PM~7111791
> *Anyone wanna race?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 28 2007, 07:15 PM~7111791
> *Anyone wanna race?
> *


ill race.. on the sic deville...
whats up...


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2007, 10:54 PM~7112165
> *ill race.. on the sic deville...
> whats up...
> *


race for pink slips all out heads up lol :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2007, 06:54 PM~7112165
> *ill race.. on the sic deville...
> whats up...
> *


I GOT 2 "LIL TIGERS" THAT I WILL STRAP TO MY FEET LIKE ROLLER SKATES!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU+Jan 28 2007, 07:56 PM~7112189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2007, 06:54 PM~7112165
> *ill race.. on the sic deville...
> whats up...
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT, YOU HAVE TOO MUCH ADVANTAGE BECAUSE YOUR BIKE IS HEEELLA LONG AND YOUR FRONT END WOULD GET THERE BEFORE WE EVEN START!!!!!!! LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I KID!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 29 2007, 08:26 AM~7116372
> *I GOT 2 "LIL TIGERS" THAT I WILL STRAP TO MY FEET LIKE ROLLER SKATES!!!! :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 29 2007, 05:24 PM~7120900
> *YOU KNOW WHAT, YOU HAVE TOO MUCH ADVANTAGE BECAUSE YOUR BIKE IS HEEELLA LONG AND YOUR FRONT END WOULD GET THERE BEFORE WE EVEN START!!!!!!! LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I KID!!!!
> *


yea.. but mines is twice ass heavy


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

but if its a down hill race u got the weight plus bout a 3 ft advantage


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jan 29 2007, 07:36 PM~7122188
> *but if its a down hill race u got the weight plus bout a 3 ft advantage
> *


lol dan smart guys.. ok.. ill change forks.. and put on a stock 26 in one


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 29 2007, 08:14 PM~7122651
> *lol dan smart guys.. ok.. ill change forks.. and put on a stock 26 in one
> *


then you'll really be fast and furious! :biggrin: okay, mabey not furious, but fast indeed! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 29 2007, 09:56 PM~7123981
> *then you'll really be fast and furious!  :biggrin:  okay, mabey not furious, but fast indeed!  :cheesy:
> *


ok ok.. ill give them a head start...


btw i dont have brakes.. so make sure there plenty of room to stop


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 29 2007, 10:32 PM~7124842
> *ok ok.. ill give them a head start...
> btw i dont have brakes.. so make sure there plenty of room to stop
> *


did somebody say *<span style='font-family:Optima'>"SUNAMI"?</span>*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 30 2007, 04:19 PM~7126277
> *did somebody say <span style='font-family:Optima'>"SUNAMI"?</span>
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

ill race at the next show we attend together. Im not sure which one that will be exactly but we will work it out.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Oh and Ive gotten some msg's regarding fork and sissy bar thickness. 

In two weeks All forks and Sissy bars will be 1/4" 6061-T6 Aluminum!!! Also steering wheels will be the same 1/4 alum.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn same price or what


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Same price. Aluminum is just as strong but half the weight. Easier to engrave also.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah i figured that much cool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 30 2007, 01:47 PM~7129546
> *ill race at the next show we attend together. Im not sure which one that will be exactly but we will work it out.
> *


if im ready for houston.. im down..


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2007, 01:09 PM~7129804
> *if im ready for houston.. im down..
> *


OH DAMN!!!!! I'M GONNA LACE ME UP 2 PEDAL CAR'S AND SEE BOTH OF YOU AT THE BOTTOM OF THE HILL!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 31 2007, 12:39 AM~7130109
> *OH DAMN!!!!! I'M GONNA LACE ME UP 2 PEDAL CAR'S AND SEE BOTH OF YOU AT THE BOTTOM OF THE HILL!!!!!!
> *


Damn I could see you going down the hill like those speed skaters :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 30 2007, 02:52 PM~7130239
> *Damn I could see you going down the hill like those speed skaters :roflmao:
> *


next thing you know you hear a crash and see a bike wheel pass you up :roflmao:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

YOU KNOW WHAT I'M GONNA STOP BECAUSE THIS IS MIKE'S TOPIC, SORRY MIKE!!!! BUT YOU HAVE TOO ADMIT IT WS FUNNY!!!


----------



## chris818 (Dec 26, 2006)

YOU HAVE SOME NICE PARTS!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

thanks for the compliments. 

Wim, no big deal at all. I need some whoring in this topic every now and then.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 30 2007, 07:55 PM~7133082
> *thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Wim, no big deal at all. I need some whoring in this topic every now and then.*


at least it kept it T T T


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

that is what im talking about.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 7 2006, 08:15 AM~6713404
> *WOW!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)




----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

whats happening guys it's bin a while since i bin on. i see toyshop customs is doing it big, nice mike rep it real hard ,,, yeah i got CERTIFIED FABZ as well for me i mainly do FIBER GLASS interiors and but moving on to laser cut products for bikes as well,,, in about 2 months i'll get that going,,, i've bin hella busy with that had no time for anything so far i've done about 12 cars keep an eye out PORTLAND ,,, but some good news my 16'' """CRAZY FREAK""" will be done i hope for next portland show ,, every part has CF in it tribal designed ,, i'm doing it for my bizznezz. hey mike call me up some time or give me your number i'll hit you up and show you some pics of my progress!!!!! this bizznezz crap if hella hard but i'm loving it.


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

if anyone is trying to figure out who i am? i used to be the proud owner and builder of UNDERWORLD ! but sold it to a homie


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

i know nobility has some new bikes have any pics


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

nope nothing yet craig. There will be some right after miami though. Two new bikes and one new frame on a two year old bike.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

TTT for Toyshop. Toyshop will be represented well in Miami. 

Be sure to checkout the ToyShop bike on the street and on display!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 7 2006, 09:50 AM~6713922
> *    :worship:  :worship: VERY KOOL!AND NICE PRICES AT THAT! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Good luck to Nobility.

Here's my predictions:

Pinnacle 1st place sweepstakes, 1st place 20" Radical, Best Plating, Best Engraving, Best Body, Best murals

Aquamini: 1st place 20" Full custom, 3rd place sweepstakes

Asylum (if he comes out :dunno 1st sweeps trike, 1st radical trike, best accessories :dunno:

at least 4 or 5 other awards with your various other bikes for a minimum of 10 to 12 awards/trophies.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Sound great. But, Aquemini will not be there nor will Asylum. Cash money will be there with a very nice new look. (Frame)


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 9 2007, 06:42 PM~7217503
> *Sound great. But, Aquemini will not be there nor will Asylum. Cash money will be there with a very nice new look. (Frame)
> *


Good to hear, staying in the same class? What class was Cash Money in anyway? :dunno: Mild or Semi?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Semi.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 9 2007, 06:45 PM~7217512
> *Semi.
> *


So you're saying Fantasy beat him in Vegas? Well lets hope I dont sell the bike to the Pink Taco before then so we can bump heads again :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

how come asylum and aquamini are not gonna be there are they getting redone


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

pics from Indy 06 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 9 2007, 08:51 AM~7217535
> *how come asylum and aquamini are not gonna be there are they getting redone
> *


this bike is perfect as is dont need to be changed


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 9 2007, 07:51 AM~7217535
> *how come asylum and aquamini are not gonna be there are they getting redone
> *


Yes.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Niether one of these bikes is getting redone right now. They wont be out this year as of right now. They might be retired. 

Tampa isnt too far away. Will be an interesting show for sure. 

Prophecy vs. Pinnacle once again. So far Prophecy has me 2-0 once in Miami 2005 and second in Vegas 2005. I hope to bring that to 2-1 in Tampa, but we will see.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

TTT for the FASTEST TURNAROUND TIME ON PARTS!!!

Website Parts in less than one week! 

Custom orders, less than two weeks!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 22 2007, 08:40 PM~7331273
> *Niether one of these bikes is getting redone right now. They wont be out this year as of right now. They might be retired.
> 
> Tampa isnt too far away. Will be an interesting show for sure.
> ...


WTF??????? PINACLE , AQUEMINI AINT ASYLUM RETIRED ALREADY CUS IT HASENT CAME OUT YET


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 22 2007, 07:42 PM~7331288
> *TTT for the FASTEST TURNAROUND TIME ON PARTS!!!
> 
> Website Parts in less than one week!
> ...


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Pinnacle is not retired yet! 

Asylum and Aquemini misght be retired. Not decided for sure yet but they are not getting work done right now.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

AQUEMINI :tears: DAMN THAT SUCKS


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 22 2007, 08:45 PM~7331327
> *Pinnacle is not retired yet!
> 
> Asylum and Aquemini misght be retired. Not decided for sure yet but they are not getting work done right now.
> *


those bikes are yours also? damn, I didnt know that.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms+Feb 23 2007, 06:45 AM~7331327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're other club members of his but they're all in Nobility


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I havent posted this yet, I didnt want to. But ASYLUM is for Sale!!! 

Any reasonable offers will be considered. The bike is still the same ,for the most part, as it was shown in Indy last year and in Vegas in 2005. 

I will not state the changes made to the bike after Indy as most are aware that we sold most of the parts last year after Indy. 

Please PM me with offers and we will discuss from there.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 23 2007, 07:49 PM~7334895
> *I havent posted this yet, I didnt want to. But ASYLUM is for Sale!!!
> 
> Any reasonable offers will be considered. The bike is still the same ,for the most part, as it was shown in Indy last year and in Vegas in 2005.
> ...


Damn whats up with these champion trikes up for grabs? First Pocket Change TOTY and now Asylum 2nd place TOTY hno:

So is it a complete trike or is it parted out? I'm confused :dunno:

I'd say since Pocket Change is $5K Asylum is worth at least $4K :dunno:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Asylum is complete with new parts but needs some engraving and plating on the new parts. 

What makes Asylum worth more in resale is the fact that is hasnt won TOTY yet and will not require changes to re qualify it. As long as it has been around, it hasnt been showed much. Id say less than 10 shows in the last 6 years. Itt does have what it takes to compete for TOTY so we will see what kind of money it will bring.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 23 2007, 08:39 PM~7335276
> *Asylum is complete with new parts but needs some engraving and plating on the new parts.
> 
> What makes Asylum worth more in resale is the fact that is hasnt won TOTY yet and will not require changes to re qualify it. As long as it has been around, it hasnt been showed much. Id say less than 10 shows in the last 6 years. Itt does have what it takes to compete for TOTY so we will see what kind of money it will bring.
> *


How about this for a straight up trade? :scrutinize:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...90251616&rd=1,1

Item number: 270090251616


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I think he will do that with some cash on top. lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 23 2007, 08:47 PM~7335335
> *I think he will do that with some cash on top. lol
> *


Damn, too rich for me then :tears:


How about a 2006 Masarati? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Ok this and I'll see if I can throw the model in for free

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/06-Quattrop...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 23 2007, 09:49 AM~7334895
> *I havent posted this yet, I didnt want to. But ASYLUM is for Sale!!!
> 
> Any reasonable offers will be considered. The bike is still the same ,for the most part, as it was shown in Indy last year and in Vegas in 2005.
> ...


 :0  tat sucks 
i hope it goes to a good home


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

call me.. asap


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Ill give you a call later tonight Sic. Ill be busy at work today but ill call you right when I get home.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 24 2007, 05:25 AM~7338981
> *:0   tat sucks
> i hope it goes to a good home
> *


If an RO member buys it you know it'll go to a REALLY good home


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 26 2007, 05:11 AM~7353175
> *Ill give you a call later tonight Sic. Ill be busy at work today but ill call you right when I get home.
> *


sounds good homie


----------

